# [SOLVED] Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

· OS - : Windows 7 x64 bit. 

· What was original installed OS on system : Always had Windows 7

· The free one you downloaded from microsoft then later you could buy it, which I did.

· Age of system : About a year

· Age of OS installation : Some month, I occasionally format and reinstall it

. 2x2 GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 mhz CL8

· CPU: i5 750 @ 3.8 ghz : stable, stresstested with occt several hours. 

· Video Card : XFX HD 5870

· MotherBoard: Asus P7P55D PRO 

· Power Supply : Corsair HX750 W


To the actual problem, the computer randomly reboots. Could be computer is just on doing nothing or when I surf. I rarely happens when I play. Mostly during surfing, I have swapped browser from chrome to opera to Mozilla, still comes back. Sometimes I get a bsod dump file with new info every time or sometimes I dont even get a bsod, but a Kernel-Power 41 (63) is always in the event viewer. 


I dno what to do anymore, its starting to get frustrating.


----------



## PookeyMaster (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

How long did you stress test your overclock for? I only consider an overclock 'stable' if it lasts for over 24 hours of testing of each of several methods.

Random restarts without a BSOD may indicate a problem with your PSU. Do you get restarts while playing games? A Radeon 5870 is a reasonably high end graphics card and coupled with an overclocked CPU, you may be using more power than your PSU can output under peak loads.

Quite likely *Kernel-Power 41 (63)* has something to do with it, though I don't know what that phrase means unfortunately


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Hi,

Avast is your main problem here - mentioned in a few of the dumps. Remove if you haven't already.


> Download the Avast Removal Tool (ART) from here -> save to desktop.
> 
> Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the ART icon and select Run as Administrator.
> 
> When complete - re-boot.


Second biggest problem is Avira, remove that too.

Avira Uninstallation instructions (follow these exactly): http://www.avira.com/en/support/kbdetails.php?id=135

After removing all AVs install MS Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START -> type *cmd.exe* -> right-click -> run as administrator -> type *netsh advfirewall reset* press enter

If you are still getting BSODs after that run Driver Verifer

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Aug 30 23:07:33.948 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:00.992
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  vsserv.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00041287 00580ffc 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Aug 30 15:44:48.058 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:53.338
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!UsbcAcquireRemoveLock+70 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Aug 18 03:18:30.695 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:35.600
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpScanGeneralLookasideList+a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02a6c9eb fffff880`03316908 fffff880`03316170
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Aug 11 02:33:44.099 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:17.379
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
PROCESS_NAME:  AvastSvc.exe
Bugcheck code 00000001
Arguments 00000000`73c22dd9 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000ffff fffff880`0670cca0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  8 23:11:59.374 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:02.654
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02afe410
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Aug  4 22:53:41.979 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:04:27.885
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswTdi.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswTdi.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : aswTdi.SYS ( aswTdi+5d24 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`07b64140 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 24 09:50:38.695 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:38:24.975
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c000001d fffff800`02ac062e fffff880`02993f70 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 17 23:37:03.561 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:37.841
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswSP.SYS
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  MpSigStub.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff880`5d720b10 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02d6de25 00000000`00000005
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 18 22:32:08.037 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:45.317
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 fffff800`4fab8580
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

I had the same problem with another psu so cant be the psu. Also the stable clock has been verified by OCCT stresstest and prime95 test for 4 days straight.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*



reventon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Avast is your main problem here - mentioned in a few of the dumps. Remove if you haven't already.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your reply Reventon. I follow these steps to remove the **** and use MS own virusprogram instead and see if it helps. Will post back here later.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

The Kernel power means that : The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

I had a new bluescreen today. 


```
NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800318c818
Arg3: fffff8800318c080
Arg4: fffff80002ac14b4

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8800318c818 -- (.exr 0xfffff8800318c818)
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002ac14b4 (nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+0x0000000000000054)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff8800318c080 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800318c080)
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=00fffa8006445160 rcx=00fffa8006445160
rdx=fffff8a002458001 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff88002f63180
rip=fffff80002ac14b4 rsp=fffff8800318ca50 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000009 r10=0000000000000004
r11=fffff8a002458140 r12=0000000000000000 r13=00000000c00000d8
r14=fffffa8003d081a0 r15=0000000000010001
iopl=0         nv up di pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010046
nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+0x54:
fffff800`02ac14b4 f0480fba696000  lock bts qword ptr [rcx+60h],0 ds:002b:00fffa80`064451c0=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cf10e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73
fffff880`012585d3 84c0            test    al,al

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+54
fffff800`02ac14b4 f0480fba696000  lock bts qword ptr [rcx+60h],0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880012585d3 to fffff80002ac14b4

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0318ca50 fffff880`012585d3 : 00000000`c00000d8 fffff8a0`02458010 fffffa80`062fe010 00000000`00000001 : nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+0x54
fffff880`0318cac0 fffff880`012f4560 : fffffa80`062fe010 fffff800`02c5e5a0 fffff8a0`02458010 00000000`00000009 : Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+0x73
fffff880`0318cb10 fffff880`012ce38f : fffffa80`062fe010 fffff8a0`02458140 fffff8a0`02458010 fffffa80`051c0180 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonClose+0xa0
fffff880`0318cbe0 fffff800`02ac6961 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02db5c00 fffffa80`03d08101 4c282444`00000003 : Ntfs!NtfsFspClose+0x15f
fffff880`0318ccb0 fffff800`02d5dc06 : eb483489`4466ff4e fffffa80`03d081a0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03cd3b30 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0318cd40 fffff800`02a97c26 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`03d081a0 fffff880`02f6dfc0 6c894810`245c8948 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0318cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0318d000 fffff880`03187000 fffff880`0318c9f0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800318c080 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> lmvm Ntfs
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0124a000 fffff880`013ed000   Ntfs       (pdb symbols)          C:\WinDDK\7600.16385.1\Debuggers\sym\ntfs.pdb\A3FA3C11632A4FC09223AB611D6EFF7F2\ntfs.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: Ntfs.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\WinDDK\7600.16385.1\Debuggers\sym\Ntfs.sys\4A5BC14F1a3000\Ntfs.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
    Image name: Ntfs.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Jul 14 01:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
    CheckSum:         00195F88
    ImageSize:        001A3000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntfs.sys
    OriginalFilename: ntfs.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT File System Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

This BSOD, *0x24* means that there was some Hard Drive related issue.

Test your hard drive


> First run *chkdsk*
> 
> START -> type *cmd.exe* -> Right-click -> run as admin -> type *chkdsk /r /f* -> Press *Y* at prompt -> restart computer.
> 
> ...


Also, could you upload that minidump file for me to have a look at?


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*



reventon said:


> This BSOD, *0x24* means that there was some Hard Drive related issue.
> 
> Test your hard drive
> 
> ...





All my problems say Kernel-power 41 in viewer. However many seem to be memory related in the strings, Could the memory be faulty? Ive run tons of memory tests and they come up clean, however I know that coming up clean from a memtest doesnt nessecary mean non faulty ram. 

Possible?


I had different HD before, still same problem. The only part I havent tested or are the same since problem are:

Problem arrived sligthly after installing ATI XFX HD 5870.

These below are the hardware I havent changed since the first bsod. All others are swapped but same error still occur. 

Motherboard
CPU
RAM


Anyways, must go to work now. I will check when I come home again. Thank you for your help Reventon, much appriciated.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Yes, memtest is not 100% accurate and the RAM could definitely cause all these errors.

Replace it if possible.

Before you do you may want to remove Daemon Tools and AdAware just in case. Both potential causes, however I do think that faulty RAM is a more likely possibility.

Uninstall Daemon Tools, then use this SPTD installer to remove the SPTD driver (pick the uninstall option when you run the installer): http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/downloads

And just uninstall AdAware the usual way.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

As soon as I turned verifier against all non windows/microsoft drivers and got into windows I got a new bsod. Here it is.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*


```
[font=lucida console]
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 93, {250, fffff8a000001810, fffff8a000003940, 1}

Unable to load image \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\[B][COLOR=Red]Lavasoft\Ad-Aware[/COLOR][/B]\KernExplorer64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for KernExplorer64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for KernExplorer64.sys
Probably caused by : [B][COLOR=Red]KernExplorer64.sys[/COLOR][/B] ( KernExplorer64+1273 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

INVALID_KERNEL_HANDLE (93)
This message occurs if kernel code (server, redirector, other driver, etc.)
attempts to close a handle that is not a valid handle.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000250, The handle that NtClose was called with.
Arg2: fffff8a000001810, 
Arg3: fffff8a000003940
Arg4: 0000000000000001

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x93

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d23ce3 to fffff80002ac8740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0760f778 fffff800`02d23ce3 : 00000000`00000093 00000000`00000250 fffff8a0`00001810 fffff8a0`00003940 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0760f780 fffff800`02d9f5f5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x20fe1
fffff880`0760f850 fffff800`02f67878 : 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`06f29e40 fffff880`0760f930 fffff880`06f16b52 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`0760f8a0 fffff880`06f16273 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`058dc000 fffffa80`06f29e40 fffff8a0`0346d120 : nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`0760f8f0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`058dc000 fffffa80`06f29e40 fffff8a0`0346d120 fffff880`0760f9b0 : KernExplorer64+0x1273


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
KernExplorer64+1273
fffff880`06f16273 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  KernExplorer64+1273

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: KernExplorer64

IMAGE_NAME:  KernExplorer64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4be3e1d3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x93_VRF_KernExplorer64+1273

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x93_VRF_KernExplorer64+1273

Followup: MachineOwner[/font]
```
Obvious cause - Ad-Aware.

Run Revo Uninstaller to get rid of it -> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

There may be other problems - so keep driver verifier running


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Thanks, there are certainly other problems aswell. As Ive had this problem since like 6 month ago, different problems everytime. Perhaps a format of the system disc is in place?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

If you are willing to then it will certainly tell us whether this is a hardware problem or not.

Once you have all your data backed up (double check that it is) go and wipe the drive with Killdisk and completely re-install Windows.

Killdisk: http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Burn the ISO to a CD with IsoRecorder -> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/W7.htm

Then when you re-install first let Windows update fully, then install critical drivers only.

Then wait and see if you have any more problems.

If you do - most likely hardware is faulty. If not then install programs one by one until something happens.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

As Im getting sick and tired of the bsod it feels like it will go faster this way. I will run verifier until next bsod comes, if it does im doing a format for the greater good.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Still running verifier but got one bsod yesterday without verifier as I was working abit and needed the time on the comp without it shutting down so fast, gonna upload it anyway. But for now verifier is running


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Hi,

BSOD is another *0x24* - Hard Drive problem. Given that you said you have used another hard drive before and still got problems - the motherboard is the piece of hardware that is suspect here (as it contains the Hard Drive controllers).

Go for that format if you wish, it will tell us for sure whether this is a hardware problem, or a software problem.

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Sep  9 03:08:29.261 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:34.167
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsDeleteScb+108 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`03185718 fffff880`03184f80 fffff800`02dfbe83
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Importantly to notice is that, this problem started to arrive when I put my HD 5870. Im going to try with another graphic card to rule this out aswell.

Thanks for all the help so far Reventon.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*



iopus said:


> Importantly to notice is that, this problem started to arrive when I put my HD 5870. Im going to try with another graphic card to rule this out aswell.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far Reventon.


Yes, that is a very good idea. No problem, I am here to help.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Hi another bsod with verifier running. Coming here.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

I see you have Daemon Tools Lite installed, which is notorious for causing BSODs. Please uninstall it, then remove the offending driver with this tool: http://www.duplexsecure.com/download/SPTDinst-v174-x64.exe

```
sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009
aa1pckbu.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009
```
Also, install these updated JMicron drivers: ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/jmb36x/XP_Vista_Win7/JMB36X_WinDrv_R1.17.58_WHQL.zip

```
jraid.sys    Thu Aug 13 04:10:27 2009
```
...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Sep 14 10:47:12.110 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:18.031
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002abb0d0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/font]
```


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

I will. Thank you alot for your help. I will keep running verifier to pinpoint the culprit and kill it with fire.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

How exactly do I use this program you just linked to ? The duplex that is. Also, I dont even have demontools installed. Its not in my add / remove program thingy on controlpanel.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Download that file, and then run it. In the box that pops up, select "Uninstall".

That should be it.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Loel


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Today its the 19th of September and there havent been a single Bsod since Jonathan linked the jimicron update. I will come back as soon as I get a new one if not I will get back in a week. Thanks alot both of you.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

I got another bsod today. :/ Here is the verfier enabled minidump.


Worth to mention I had a apple USB cable plugged in. Nothing attached in the other end tho. I read that hidclass.sys that was the failing file was a USB thingy


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have another mouse you can try?


```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Sep 30 11:59:45.931 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:13.227
BugCheck D1, {b0, 2, 0, fffff88005fe046f}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorRead+1b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, but has this to do with my Logitech mouse? ;(


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

iopus said:


> Yes, but has this to do with my Logitech mouse? ;(


It looks like it - the driver mentioned is *HIDCLASS.sys* - a mouse/keyboard driver.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

I also use a Logitech keyboard but dont use any drivers for it. I can update mousedrivers then and if that doesnt work I reinstall windows.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

So today. I just got a random reboot. No BSOD Or anything. Just plain random reboot. Im getting really annoyed here. Soon I will toss it out the window and by new parts.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Have you tried a different keyboard yet?


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Yes and mouse. Didnt change anything. Still same bsod / random reboot.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Could you please follow these directions again?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Certainly.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*



Jonathan_King said:


> Could you please follow these directions again?
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


Here are the new files as you requested. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

What PSU are you using? How old is it? Have you tried swapping it out for a different one?

Also, did you ever reformat and reinstall Windows?


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Psu is a corsair 750 watt 80+ certified brand new. Before I had a corsair 650watt and still had the same problem. No, havent formatted yet. Lotsa work to do. Might do it later today.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

As of today I have formatted computer and swapped my memory modules for Corsair Dominator 1600 mhz instead of my other crucial pair.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Yet another bsod. ((


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

You got a 0x124 BSOD, almost always a hardware problem. Our suspect hardware is normally RAM, video card, CPU, and motherboard.

To find out what hardware tests you had done, I saw you are overclocking? Reset to stock speeds, that is my #1 suspicion at this point.

No hardware test is perfect, and just because Prime95 let your CPU off the hook doesn't eliminate the possibility that it is having problems.

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Oct 12 12:27:30.632 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:22.912
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa800501d028, fa000000, 400405}
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

SOLVED. After a year of stability the clock had started get unstable. I turned up the IMC voltage and the CPU voltage abit and its been stable ever since. Thanks for all the help Reventon and Jonathan. 

Many thanks. Regards Jonas.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Random BSODs every time (Kernel-Power 41 (63))*

Glad to hear of solved status. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I am glad it is solved as well. Overclocking does have its risks.


----------



## iopus (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, its always a risk but worked flawlessly till I posted here. Anyways. Thanks alot for your help. You put down loads of time both of you. So many thanks. Wont forget it.


----------

